# What else have some of you DTG printed?



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Evening.....

Wondering what other things besides shirts, golf balls and totes have some of you used your DTG on with success?

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tackle Boxes and Wood. depending on your machine you might have trouble fitting if under the machine. but my TJet 3 has a deep printing bed so it fit no sweat.

I printed our logo on a peice of wood and put on the window in our store for people to see. People generally like the idea of having a picture on wood to hang in their house.

Both had to be pretreated with a pre-treatment coating, but printed great.

Someone said they printed on a toilet seat, but I can't remember the thread I saw it in....


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I had no idea these machines were so versitile!

GOLF BALLS?!?

Now I'm even more jealous.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chani said:


> I had no idea these machines were so versitile!
> 
> GOLF BALLS?!?
> 
> Now I'm even more jealous.


Yeah! You have to (at least I do) pre-treat them with some "pre-treatment" liquid so the ink sticks, and then a "finish spray" afterwards. But yes!

Image size on them is very small because you can only get so close to the print head and since the golf ball is spherical, the image trails off an gets blurry if you go too large.

But short run multi-color golf ball printing has to have some cut-backs, especially considering the lack of needing pad printing equipment.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah. I knew there had to be a catch. 

But that's really good to know for the future.

Thanks!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> I had no idea these machines were so versitile!
> 
> GOLF BALLS?!?
> 
> Now I'm even more jealous.


thats exactly what i was thinking, pretty impressive to say the least.


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey all;
Some of the things I have printed with my DTG, drum sticks, tumbled marble,[for coasters], tile, glass, canvas,[ did a water color for a local artist and she was amazed at how close the colors looked].


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*A Flexi-Jet printed on this wooden box.








*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Stone tile:








*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Wooden letters:








*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Stone tile:








*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*1 3/4" canvas:








*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Fan blade:








*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Door moldings:








*


----------



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

Sweet! Very inspiring.


----------



## fineprint (Jan 22, 2008)

wow! I must say I'm impressed!


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*One more...I will have a "Venti size skinny vanilla latte" with that baseball...please:








*


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.....they give me a little inspiration to do some experimenting......

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

The fan blade, particularly ... I have em all over the house (all 6 bedrooms, and two large fans over the main room)... a thousand thanks, Mark!


----------



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Any tips on how you got this so clear, this looks awesome.


----------



## Little Samson (Jan 19, 2007)

Here's some images printed by Logojets machine for my funny golf balls,
and here's some that are Pad printed.
Axis of Evil Golf Balls

You can see more examples here..

Comedy Golf | World's Funniest Golf Balls

hmmm,...only half of this stuff came out........


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty much, anything flat can be dtg'd. But even that will all change soon.

I now Mark (Belquette) has posted the link to the old football printer and Imaginail. The imaginail (and Im no girl) is sweet. I mean the ability to print only where it should just by "viewing" an IRC, come on, thats awesome!

The dtg industry is here to stay. But you have to remember, precoating and post coating are everything when it comes to nongarments in the dtg world. With new developments in inks and printheads, its only a matter of time before we can have a handheld printhead, upload a pic off the laptop, and graf write on a wall with it!!!


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Any tips on how you got this so clear, this looks awesome.


Thanks,

1: Start with a clear image. This logo was an original...don,t ask
2: Print unidirectional on curved surfaces
3: Print resolution was 720 x720
4: To get optimal results one must use a RIP 
5: A Very steady fixture was used
6: The printer mechanics must move smoothly as not to cause undue vibration
7: The ball was coated evenly with an clear ink receptive coating and allowed sufficient time to dry.
8: The top of the ball was less then .050" (1.27mm) form top dead center of the ball.

Mark


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> I mean the ability to print only where it should just by "viewing" an IRC, come on, thats awesome!


Thank-you!

I believe it's still the only printer in the world that can detect it's target and auto size the image to fit the print area. 
It's still a fun project after all these years, but that's a lot to do with the _[FONT=&quot]clientele_ that uses it!!
There are defiantly some challenges when printing on curved surfaces![/FONT]

Mark


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

^ It even auto sizes!!??!!

WOW!


----------



## Little Samson (Jan 19, 2007)

Belquette said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> I believe it's still the only printer in the world that can detect it's target and auto size the image to fit the print area.
> It's still a fun project after all these years, but that's a lot to do with the _[FONT=&quot]clientele_ that uses it!!
> ...


Could you print on a wine bottle?... I guess you would have to pretreat the surface?


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Mark ... I see some overspray and a bit of banding on that baseball, but still, good example of what can be done.


----------



## Little Samson (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## geoffstr (Oct 22, 2007)

My new girlfriend......










http://www.screenprintsupply.com/forumpics/monalg.gif


----------



## JAMU (Mar 5, 2008)

I have printed gift bags, CD sleeves, and doggie bandannas


----------



## Sherri (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey - 

Someone told me that you could not print on 50/50 cotton poly with the tjets??? Is this true, i mean can you print a warmup suit say Jerzee's 50/50? I am sure you can if you can do wood and tile????


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

you can but your print will not be as bright as a print with 100% cotton as the inks really only bind to the cotton fibers. Hope this helps


----------



## Sherri (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you do a black warm-up with white letters?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have seen canvas and a slice of bread. We are working on brushing images in photoshop so they look painted and then printing on canvas. Justin Walker has some good images on canvas.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sherri said:


> Can you do a black warm-up with white letters?


This would probably be best done with heat applied vinyl. Much easier, cheaper and faster.


----------



## Plech (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't forget mouse pads, coaster clocks, dog outfits...

Is there a certain type of tile needed to print on?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t76361.html

I posted a video produced by a friend- she even prints on soap!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t62666.html

This is a print on an electric guitar.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Skateboard Grip Tape.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Skateboard


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

Mistewoods said:


> Skateboard Grip Tape.





Mistewoods said:


> Skateboard



Sorry for digging this old thread up.

@Mistewoods
What kind of of inks and pretreatment did you use for printing on the grip tape and the board? How did you cure them? Do you have any experience how long the print will last when the board is beeing used ?

thnx!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We used INKaid as a pre-coat. Dry completely. Air dry after printing- thoroughly dry. Topcoat with a water based polyurethane. The life is about the same as any other decorating method.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Jean Denim. Balloon


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

After CYMK print with DTG.
Heat trasfer Clear sequin/spangle on top. Ideas.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

One of our customer store. done by Neoflex


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

One more idea. This customer publish catalog. Right hand corner "your logo here" section will be printed by order. Personalize. They publish 3 million catalogs/year. Own maybe 20 NeoFlex


----------

